# S&W Model 29



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

I found this nice Model 29 no dash today.




























I believe its from 1958. Not a reblue, and in really fantastic shape for its age.

What looks like worn areas in the second pic, are just reflections.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hell of a gun! Wish I had one myself.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Great revolver for sure. I have a m-29 Ditry Harry model. Lots of fun to shoot. Good luck with it. :smt023


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice! Great find!

I have a soft spot for pre lock/mim S&W revolvers. And 1958 is my birth year!:mrgreen:

If you ever want to sell it (or give it away:smt033) shoot me a PM.


----------



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

This one's not going anywhere!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

A classy classic, in fine shape. Nice acquisition! :smt023


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice. :smt023


----------

